# best air pressure for drag radials



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

i just bought a pair of nitto drag radials size 205/55/14......just wondering what the best air pressure to use would be to get my best 60'


----------



## pimpsfools (Jan 18, 2003)

it vary's on track temperature and how much power you have


----------



## pimpsfools (Jan 18, 2003)

I set mine to 28PSI when hot And 22PSI when the track is cold if your naturally aspirated and but the psi to low you will gain traction but loose top end


----------

